# Ariens v. Sno-Tek



## anthony1993 (Dec 19, 2010)

Does anyone know the difference between Ariens and Sno-Tek snowblowers? If there are any, are they major?

Thanks.


----------



## mayhem (Aug 25, 2006)

Sno-Tek is made by Ariens and from the looks of it, appears to be more or less a black painted version of their Compact series of sno blowers. Sno-Tek seems to be the more budgt oriented...comparing the Ariens Compact 24 (essentially the lest expensive Ariends as powered blower at about $800) and the Sno Tek 24E, it looks like you give up a couple features like an OEM headlight and a full 3 year warranty (Sno Tek comes with 2.

Cheap Chinese made LCT engine on the Sno Tek. For the extra $80 I'd go with the orange Ariens over the black Sno Tek.


----------



## locallawncare.c (Oct 22, 2012)

Well said, its funny how you get so many veiws and so little replies. I too was looking for a compact snow blower, mainly for plow ridges if my toro single stage cant handle it. Ariens orange seems like the clear choice.


----------



## JeepCoMJ (Nov 11, 2010)

no matter what way you look at it, anything made by Ariens is JUNK!

My neighbor is the owner of the company's daughter. Everything they own is Ariens, best model available, and it's hilarious to see their mower and blower stranded no less than 5 times during their respective seasons due to mechanical (and operator) failure.

They can't take abuse, they don't hold up, and the company owner and family are all some kind of special.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

old ariens is the way to go....new ones are like the rest..junk...20 years or older!


----------

